
Show HN: Bring small groups to remote parties. Mix and mingle with Mixaba - andrewicarlson
https://mixaba.com
======
andrewicarlson
Hey HN! I’m Andrew and I recently released Mixaba – it’s a new way to mix and
mingle with people you already know online.

After a few remote happy hours due to shelter-in-place orders I was tired of
talking over people and wanted a way to get closer to the small groups you’d
experience in a real party.

Zoom has breakout rooms but it's definitely more aimed toward the enterprise,
and if there are security concerns it can be nice to have an alternative that
doesn't require installation or advanced permissions.

Mixaba is a small project that I proof-of-concepted that first weekend of our
local shelter-in-place orders. In the last couple weeks I've been refining the
product and we've been using it at work for happy hours and lunches, and even
family Easter get togethers. It's currently only on the web and has support
across Chrome, Firefox, Safari and Edge. Phone support is experimental but it
works pretty well on both iOS and Android. I'd love to see it turn into a
mobile app as well for even better support.

It's free and there's no account needed to join a party, no desktop app
download, and no 50 person limit – enjoy!

